# eheim outlet options



## fourmations (5 Feb 2009)

hi all

im getting a 2327 thermojobby second hand
and need to buy a hose for it

this is an overseas mail order for me
si i was wondering is there any other parts
that could come in handy

i see "shepards crooks" and "fish tail jet pipe"
both of which seem at a glance to be like a lily pipe type affair

anyone any experience with these gizmos

it will have the standard spraybar but that is messy for me
as my tank has braces horizontal on face and back of the tank
about an inch down so the spraybar will be totally underwater
and will be tricky to get surface movement while getting good flow within the tank

i could side mount it, but would i get enough flow to the far side of the tank?
it would be on the 12" side of a 3' long tank

i know powerheads will solve any dead spots
but i would rather not have them,
like everyone i an after minimal equipment in the tank

last thing, the green will not suit my tank
it hopefully going to be an iwagumi with a white background
so the green bits will be clearly seen

is there clear alternatives to fit eheims
it uses the 16/22mm hoses

thanks

4


----------



## amy4342 (7 Feb 2009)

Hi. An interesting choice of filter with it being a Wet and Dry Filter. I love the Eheims though, especially the thermofilters - they're great. I've got 4, 2 x 2128, a 2126 and a 2180. The 2128 and 2126 use 22/16mm hoses, and I got clear ones from here http://www.kiowa.co.uk/Products/PVC_Hos ... _Tube.html. The "shepherds crooks" and "fish tail jet pipe" are the outlets. The shepherds crook is the standard, and as you say, is shaped much like a lily pipe. The fish tail jet pipe is flattened at the end, and this is supposed to distribute water evenly throughout the tank, although I don't really see how. I used to have the shepherds crook without any attachments as my outlet - I faced it the length of my tank and had the intake below the outlet. I found that it wasn't ideal for co2 distribution and created some dead spots. I then bought some clear acrylic tubing from eBay and fashioned myself a spray bar by drilling some holes and heating it up (with a hot air gun) to imitate the shephers crook shape. I then attached it to the clear tubing. It really works for me to be honest. I had the same problem with the spray bar, so I played with the positioning for some time and finally found one that works, although I have to keep topping it up fairly regularly.
Hope this helps!


----------



## TDI-line (8 Feb 2009)

Cal aqua do 17mm glass ware, this would be the nearest size for a clear option, with clear hosing from Aqua Essentials. You would have to warm the 16/22mm hose up to go over the glass ware.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1585

I've just removed my eheim inlet and outlets for the JBL black range, and have used spray bars vertically. But my iwagumi background is black though.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1865


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Feb 2009)

I ditched the Eheim bars because of the ridiculous green. If you don't mind shelling out (gasp) $90 you can find fancy glass ones like this=> Aquili Glass Outlet - long 

That make $8 for plastic seem almost reasonable by comparison. Check here for the Fluval spray bar Kit which are a smoky gray plastic=> http://store.everythingreptileinc.com/a178.html

This is what the Fluvals look like when installed. Not a work of art, but less obtrusive - and much less obnoxious than the unforgivable puke Eheim green which I've always considered a crime against humanity.  






Cheers,


----------

